# Where to live in Toronto? (nice & safe)



## Kandinsky

Hi all, 

Moving to Toronto my girlfriend and I from Ireland, next month. Really excited about the move. We both would like to live in the downtown area of the city, near the tube etc.
1 bedroom apt, in good area.
_(don't have mega bucks to splash out on though)_

Maybe around the €900-1300 mark per month

I am a graphic designer and she works in fashion.

*Where are the best areas to live?
Looking for nice 'safe' area for a young couple to live?*

Any help would be very welcome!

*MANY THANKS
Bill*


----------



## Auld Yin

Kandinsky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Moving to Toronto my girlfriend and I from Ireland, next month. Really excited about the move. We both would like to live in the downtown area of the city, near the tube etc.
> 1 bedroom apt, in good area.
> _(don't have mega bucks to splash out on though)_
> 
> Maybe around the €900-1300 mark per month
> 
> I am a graphic designer and she works in fashion.
> 
> *Where are the best areas to live?
> Looking for nice 'safe' area for a young couple to live?*
> 
> Any help would be very welcome!
> 
> *MANY THANKS
> Bill*


Oh boy, you've asked the burning question. If you have been here before you'll know that Toronto covers a large geographic area. As with most large cities the closer one lives to the centre (downtown here) the more expensive housing becomes. The tube (subway here) runs east to west and north to south with many nice, safe areas along the way. At today's conversion rate your euro would buy you CAD$1.62 allowing you between $1500 and $2100 monthly for rent. That would rent you a nice place in a good location, including downtown. There are many nice areas, The Beach, High Park, Parkdale for example. An area I enjoy/like is Yonge and Eglinton. On the subway line about 15 minutes from downtown there are many young people living there. Good shopping, restaurants, movie houses and all-in-all ideal for a young couple.
Here's a website that gives map/info/photographs of many Toronto areas.
boldts.net - Toronto


----------



## lululimey

we lived at Queens Quay and Bay for years- nice big new condominium- we moved in when the market went belly up (as it has done at this moment) so you could land a very good deal if you really push it. 
Buyers/ renters market right now, lots of gorgeous empty apartments /condos at the lake front and they are desperate for renters right now. you are right beside subway and streetcar- you can walk up to St Lawrence market /Union Station and a huge Loblaws (like tesco) supermarket 5 mins away. Chinatown close by and the ferry to the island at your doorstep. 
I would check out the Lakeshore condo situation if I were you. 
The last poster suggested Yonge and Eglinton -that too is good and central but the lake has a nice feel - more for young people and its more exciting. big sports complexes right there- its got the lot!
One thing though- avoid night-clubbing in toronto- its a bit risky right now


----------



## Deeana

Good advice from the two previous posters. Hopefully you both have work lined up?


----------



## mycal44

*best area to live in toronto*



Kandinsky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Moving to Toronto my girlfriend and I from Ireland, next month. Really excited about the move. We both would like to live in the downtown area of the city, near the tube etc.
> 1 bedroom apt, in good area.
> _(don't have mega bucks to splash out on though)_
> 
> Maybe around the €900-1300 mark per month
> 
> I am a graphic designer and she works in fashion.
> 
> *Where are the best areas to live?
> Looking for nice 'safe' area for a young couple to live?*
> 
> Any help would be very welcome!
> 
> *MANY THANKS
> Bill*


young and eglinton is in my opinion the best area to live in the city esp for young couples lots of fab resturaunts etc and only 5 min on the subway to downtown


----------



## sunnyliverpool

Hello All,

We have just moved to Toronto from UK. I have been applying for quite a few jobs in the commercial district of Toronto and the chances are I might land up with one in downtown Toronto, I am looking for a 1Bedroom or 1 bed+den condo/apartment for rent (furnished/unfurnished) in this area. Can anyone here please recommend areas where I can househunt..a place that is close to subway (as I would be relying on public transport for initial few months), safe, close to school, malls, groceries. Prefer to be amidst south asian community though not a necessity. Good and safe area to raise a kid..any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks for reading this post..

Regards
Kedar


----------



## 844chris

College St - lots of hip bars and bistros, great atmosphere
Queen St. - south of college, is where all the shopping is.. my sister rented a place at queen and spadina for 1000-1500 and it was the most fun. Queen st. FTW
Bay St - is the business st. of toronto, go up bay for expensive posh and trendy places, go low for the eaton center mall and city hall. my girlfriend lives on Bay and its close to everything, but lacks the fun vibe of living above a shop on college or queen.

If you stick between bathurst rd and Jarvis in any of these areas you wont be dissapointed,


----------

